# Welche (Distri - Handbücher)?



## Daijin (17. Februar 2004)

Hallihallo,

ich hab da eine vermutlich schon seeehr oft gestellte Frage in neuer Version.. 

Ich hab überlegt mir eine Linux Distribution zuzulegen, hauptsächlich wegen der Handbücher, da ich an die CDs an sich ja auch anders drankommen würde.

Jetzt meine Frage: lohnt sich das Anschaffen, allein wegen der Handbücher? Oder würde es ein Linux-Buch (welches auch immer, Empfehlungen..?) auch tun?
Wenn Handbücher eurer Meinung nach JA, gibt es schwerwiegende Unterschiede zwischen den Distris, die Bücher betreffend?


Danke schonmal, 
Gruß Daijin


----------



## JohannesR (17. Februar 2004)

Ich würd's nicht tun. Die Handbücher zu den Distributionen sind meistens enttäuschend, zumindest meiner Erfahrung nach. Besser man kauft sich was anständiges. Oder man blättert *kostenlos* im Debian GNU/Linux Anwenderhandbuch.


----------

